# Replacing Z Axis Dro On Bench Top Mill



## lpeedin (Jul 12, 2016)

In this video, I detail the replacement of the "built-in" Z axis DRO. I explain the reason for the replacement in the video itself. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas s (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks for posting nice job. I have a Jet 16 but got some good ideas on mounting my DRO.


----------

